# 041-av



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

hope i have posted in the right place ? sorry if not. my question is a customer has brought in an o41 to the shop he said it was locked up, the problem it has is the crankcase fills up with bar oil , i have worked on alot of saws and have never seen this , "trying to avoid splitting saw" done leak down test holds good , saw looks brand new , thanks in advance to all , also would like to say : good looking site:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I've never seen this problem before but the oil tank and engine are seperate. There would have to be some type of crack somewhere for this to happen.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i'm going to tear into it today ,, thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Let us know what you find so if we run into it somewhere we know what to look for.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

That is really screwed up! The only thing I could think of is a ripped crankshaft seal near the oil pump or a crack in the crankcase.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

That is really screwed up! The only thing I could think of is a ripped crankshaft seal near the oil pump or a crack in the crankcase.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

did not have a chance to tear it down today ,, i will post my findings !! :thumbsup: i thought a leak down test might tell the story ? but no bubbles anywhere i also removed the oil cap , also held good vacuum,, it,s going to be a free bee ,, the customer dont want to spend any money on it ,, but i guess the learning expierence will cover it :freak:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it's a good thing to work on to find out the weirder things that can happen


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

well the old 41 had a broken case , the wrist pin bearing had came apart and ended up between the crank case ane t he crank shaft and put a small hole right in the oil tank wow what a real hair puller ,, i cleaned out the bar oil and it ran good before i tore into it , it was really lean on the top side , but the saw looked brand new,, probally just a freak saw ,, that found its way to me lol ,, the customer still wants t o fix,, this thing ,, hes gonna get the trigger unit lol ,,,


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

man that was screwed up.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yeah, wierd things happens sometimes. Figured there had to be a crack in the case... that's about the only way for that much bar oil to get into the CC.


----------

